# Review of Manker Quinlan U11 XP-L 18650 - Beamshot, Runtime & Pics



## Budda (Apr 18, 2016)

I received the Manker Quinlan U11 from GearBest for the review.


*Box & Light*
The U11 comes in a nice cardboard box, well protected with pre-cut foam. Inside the box you'll find the light, the manual, clip, spare o-ring and a lanyard.









The version I got is CW.


The U11 is a linear flashlight with an electronic switch on the head. It is powered by 1x18650 or 2xCR123 cells. It weights 80 grams and its dimentions are: 106x31 mm (25 mm is the diameter of the body)





The U11 uses an XP-L in a light orange peel reflector





On the rubber cover of the switch is present manker's logo.




Under the rubber cover there is a blu led.





On the other side you have the micro USB port for charging the 18650. The port is protected by a rubber cover. When closed, it lays flat and stays in position because it has a ledge that stays in the port and another for the external surface.











Tailcap is not flat, it is hollow in the center and allows tailstand. There is a lanyard hole.







The clip makes the U11 ride very low. I like the deep clips: the lights is not sticking out, stays protected and doesn't attract unwanted attentions.
I've seen people mount the clip on the outer surface of the light, I prefere to mount it so that it stays in the hollow part of the light








On the hollow parts of the body there are written brand and model, on one side, battery orientation, ROHS and CE symbols on the other. 





Untwist the tailcap, you have well made and anodized threads. Physical lockout is possible.








On the light there is some knurling, but it's very light. The hollow parts of the body help giving more grip to the light.





Untwisting the metal ring the AR treated glass comes out





Under you have the aluminium reflector, with the space for the o-ring. with this construction it's very easy to mount the light without messing the position of the o-ring.





Under the reflector there is the pill with the XP-L hi baseplate. The cables have good size.







At the positive pole there is a spring: flat top cells will work. However keep in mind that the body of the light is a bit short: the Keeppower 3200mAh are a close fit and I have to twist the tailcap with a bit more of force for closing the light. Anything bigger, may be too much and won't make the tailcap close.


*UI*
The U11 has 2 kind of modes: regular and pro. To switch from one to the other, turn the light off and keep pressed the switch for 10 seconds. The light will blink once for the regular mode, twice for the pro mode.






_Regular mode_
The regular mode has 5 levels (moonlight – low – medium – high – turbo) and 3 blink levels (strobo, dragon breath and sos). 
Dragon breath is a locator mode, that uses the blue led with a dimming cycle (as seen at the beginning at the review).
When the light is off, a shortclick will turn the u11 on at moonlight level.Da spenta un singolo click accende la torcia la moonlight.
When the light is off, a long click will turn the u11 on at the last used constant light level (no memory for blinking levels).
When the light is on, a ll switch to the next level (ie in cycle moonlight low medium high turbo moonlight...), a double click will activate the blinking mode, each further short click will give you the next blinking level.

_Pro mode_

The pro mode has the same ui as above.
After the 3 blinking levels of the blinking mode (strobe, dragon breath, sos), you have more levels:
- beacon
- "constant current" turbo
- battery indicator (one blink for every 25% of remaining charge)
- level programming

The level programming allows you to choose for each level (low - medium - high - turbo) one of the 3 intensity. The light will turn on for 2 seconds at 40 lumens, 2 seconds at 60 lumens, 2 seconds at 80 lumens, 2 seconds at 40 lumens... in cycle. Once you are on the desired intensity, click and the light will memorize your choice. Next you have the medium levels: 2 secons for each intensity, and the same for high and turbo.
The levels remain programmed also for the regular mode.







*Recharge
*When the battery is low, the blue led will turn on in dragon breath mode. 
The U11 can recharge the 18650 with micro USB cable. when you connect the cable, the charging starts and the light turns off. When the battery is full, the blu led will stay on.
The opening for the micro USB cable is a bit narrow, and some of my cables won't go in all the way. However the light will still recharge the battery.
Once you remove the cable, the light will turn on at the last used mode, even if the light was off when you started the charging.

*Beamshot*
1 meter, T3 level.
The tint is neutral leading to CW. the warmest part of the beamshot is the crown around the spot.




The XP-L emitter will give a clean beam with a defined spot. This is more visible in the underesposed pics.








Due to light pollution I can't shot you how wide is the spill on the ground, however you can see it on the wall. Very wide.





*Output & runtime *
Let's compare the brightness of each level with the specs. I used a Keppower 3200mAh for the test. My results are consistent with the specs.




I like a lot the level spacing. there is only a hole between the firefly mode, less than 1 lumen, and the lowest low mode, 40 lumens. I couldn't measure the brightness of the firefly, this is why it's not in the graph above.

I test the runtime of the U11 with Keeppower 3200mAh, at the 4 turbo levels, and at the 3 hi levels.
In the graph below, I have still put the intensity of the 3 medium and 3 low levels.




Let's focus on the 3 programmable turbo: T1, T2 and T3.
T2 and T3 are different for the initial output. After the only stepdown, at 2', they both decreas at around T1 brightness.





The constant current turbo, only available in the pro mode passing throught a lot of blinking modes, starts at T3 brightness, but decreases slower.





H1, 2 and 3 are well regulated.







*My thoughts*

The U11 is a very well built light, fit and finish is perfect and the overall efficiency and regulation it's great.
I uses almost only the constant levels, so I like a lot the 4 prgrammable modes: very well spaced and without absurd stepdowns (Ithere is a stepdown ONLY where it's needed).
I like to be able to turn the light on at the lowest level, but It lacks the direct access to turbo mode. Strobe mode it's easy to activate.

At the beginning I was a bit worried about the level and the ui. after a night of use, I could use the light as I wanted.
I started in regular mode, and now I plan to remain in pro mode.
I had to get used to the switch, noisier and with a longer run than other lights.
Compared to the MH20, I have to pay attention not to make 2 single click too close, otherwise the U11 "will receive" a double click (so, insted of advancing of 2 levels, I go into strobe mode). At the beginning this happened a lot. Now I have a trick: each time I click the switch, I lift my thumb a bit from the surface. The extra time it needs to travel to make the next click, it's enough to ot make it a double click.
However, on this light IMHO there are too many modes to go through for just one single stage switch. If I want to re-program a level, I have to go through strobo/dragon breath/beacon/Turbocont... and also set the other 3 levels, since you have to program them all.
It's still easy to do and I can get it done i a few seconds, but I'd rather have direct access to mode programming without all that.
The dragon breath locator, and the battery indicator are IMHO the most useful blinking modes, but in order to get them I have to go through strobe levels... 
For the EDC average needs, maybe you want to set your U11 in pro-mode, and then go back to the regular mode, with just 3 strobe modes.

Giving the price, I am more than willing to accept these "sins" and the U11 it's still a great light. Without these interface "issues", the U11 would be a perfect light.

Many thanks to AntoLed for lending me the instrumentation (luxmeter and camera).
Thanks for reading.


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 18, 2016)

Enjoyed the review. Thanks


----------



## Budda (Apr 18, 2016)

I hope that it's clear what I wrote.


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 18, 2016)

Yep, nice write up. I picked one up on the marketplace & have 2 more coming from Gearbest (got a nice price on them).

For what I paid for the lights I can loan them out and not be overly concerned about it....

I didn't have a choice on Gearbest between NW & CW, so good to hear you think the CW is in between, the one I picked up on the marketplace (yeah I still call it that) isn't objectionable.

I like the idea of "dragon's breath" but to have to go through strobe is not my cup of tea.

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (Apr 18, 2016)

The light is very easy to mod.
When I have time I'd like to give a warm XP-L Hi a try on this light.


----------



## Skeeterg (Apr 18, 2016)

Enjoyed the review,thanks. It sure is an attractive light,now I wonder why I don't own one?


----------



## JuRuKi (Apr 18, 2016)

I ordered one on Fasttech when they were having the chinese new year sale and i paid $29. I waited for 2 months and they said they were still having issues with the supplier. I had to cancel it and now i regret it


----------



## Ladd (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the exhaustive review. Good read!


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 18, 2016)

JuRuKi said:


> I ordered one on Fasttech when they were having the chinese new year sale and i paid $29. I waited for 2 months and they said they were still having issues with the supplier. I had to cancel it and now i regret it



PM sent (hope you have notifications on) - "group buy" code available from dazed1. Good price, pm him.


----------



## JuRuKi (Apr 18, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> PM sent (hope you have notifications on) - "group buy" code available from dazed1. Good price, pm him.


Thank you very much kind sir!


----------



## Valmet62 (Apr 21, 2016)

I also played the waiting game with FastTech, but was glad I stuck with it. I got my U11 in just last week. The wait was agonizing, but I was happy when it finally arrived. I didn't like the tint of XPL, but I am a warm white tint snob.... I understand a LED swap is easy but I didn't want to attempt it, so I sent mine to Vinh with a 90 CRI 3000K LED and it's on its way back to me now ! Can't wait till it arrives !!!


----------



## Poppy (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes Budda... very nice review, thanks!

I was recently gifted a Manker U11 by one of the dealers here. Gearbest.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...U11-Flashlight

As far as I know, it takes any size 18650, and is USB rechargeable.

The beam is similar to a XML2 in a P60 reflector. It is much smaller than possibly all 18650 lights except for the DQG tiny (which uses a TIR lens and is much more floody than throwy. 

With its moonlight, it can be used as a night light, and when very low lights are needed like in a theater, or restaurant (to read a menu).

It is small enough to be an EDC (if you don't need it to be as small as a key chain light).

I have mixed feelings on the tint, I also got the 1A tint. Generally I prefer a NW tint, but throwers, *I believe* perform better in a cool white tint. This little light is a nice blend of both, spill and throw. 

With fully dark adapted eyes, when the light is in moonlight, the tint is a little bit blue (definitely NOT an ANGRY blue), I would much prefer it to be warmer, but on the higher settings, the white overcomes the blue. The mix of spill and throw is impressive. So as with all lights there will be a trade-off if you select one tint, or another. A NW tint will give less throw.

When my daughter first brought my Solarforce L2N with a XM-L2 @ 2.8 with a smooth reflector, camping with the scouts, all the fathers wanted to see her light. This little baby is smaller and outperforms the L2N. having a moonlight is also a plus.

Also... with the USB recharging feature, it makes it an excellent light to be kept in the car!

Yes... I really like it!
:thumbsup:


----------



## wle (May 18, 2016)

nice review.
couple points.
you CAN get to the blue blinking 'dragon breath mode' from OFF with 3 fast clicks
and the blinding strobe mode with 2 fast clicks from OFF..

minuses - i wish they had used TIR optic, it would be smaller - plus they seemed to waste the extra size - isn;t that usually used to make the light less floody?
this is very floody, to me, so why not use a shorter TIR?
maybe they need the size for heat sinking?


since it has USB, will the firmware be changeable???
i hate how the UI is exactly the opposite of my main EDC - the DQG tiny 18650

wle


----------



## Budda (May 22, 2016)

I modded mine with XP-L Hi 4000K for additional throw. 
Very happy about it.


----------



## wle (May 23, 2016)

wle said:


> nice review.
> couple points.
> you CAN get to the blue blinking 'dragon breath mode' from OFF with 3 fast clicks
> and the blinding strobe mode with 2 fast clicks from OFF..
> ...



weird bug, though not unuseful - if you leave it in dragon breath mode more than about 15 seconds, then single/fast click it, it does NOT go to the SOS mode, it goes back to firefly mode..

anyone else notice this?
the other blinky modes, strobe, and SOS, do not do this, what they do is, go to the next blinky mode: strobe->dragon, SOS->strobe but dragon->flrefly if you wait 15 sec first..
weird


wle


----------



## Popper252 (May 23, 2016)

wle said:


> weird bug, though not unuseful - if you leave it in dragon breath mode more than about 15 seconds, then single/fast click it, it does NOT go to the SOS mode, it goes back to firefly mode..
> 
> anyone else notice this?
> the other blinky modes, strobe, and SOS, do not do this, what they do is, go to the next blinky mode: strobe->dragon, SOS->strobe but dragon->flrefly if you wait 15 sec first..
> ...



I actually really like that it does this. If you have it in breath mode I'm assuming you're in a dark spot and have it set up as a sort of beacon so you can easily find the light if needed. So basically you can grab the light hit the switch and not worry about knocking yourself out with strobe mode. It gives you a night vision friendly firefly mode that you can easily ramp up from. Pretty cool and a well thought out feature. 

The only thing I want to do is to swap out my LED. Mine is a bit too blue for my liking. Any suggestions for a good led to throw in this guy? Does the XPL HI kill any sort of useable flood? Also does it use a 16 or 20mm board? Thanks!


----------



## Manker (May 24, 2016)

Thanks to Budda for the great review.
We have NW version for U11 now.
And we have several models will be available soon。
Hope all you enjoy Manker flashlight.


----------



## shaipig2112 (May 24, 2016)

Thanks your review. Wondering is there any problem with the waterproof functions?
I found that it has a charger hole. Is it well protected? thanks


----------



## Budda (May 25, 2016)

I haven't tested it, but it seems protected as well as all the other lights with rubber covered micro usb port.


----------



## shaipig2112 (May 27, 2016)

Budda said:


> I haven't tested it, but it seems protected as well as all the other lights with rubber covered micro usb port.


Thanks Budda. But I am also so afraid of this point. Anyway, thank you so much for sharing us this flashlight. Nice job :twothumbs


----------



## CelticCross74 (May 31, 2016)

outstanding review! Forgive my ignorance but what do you mean by "dragons breath" mode?


----------



## Budda (Jun 2, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> outstanding review! Forgive my ignorance but what do you mean by "dragons breath" mode?


Thanks for the feedback.
The dragon breath (manker has named it) is the mode where the blue led under the switch dims from off to on and from on to off continuously, like a slow pulse.


----------



## carl (Jul 23, 2016)

Since this is a side switch light and side switches are notoriously difficult to find quickly in the dark, I want the blue switch LED to blink all the time when off, no matter what light level I was using it at when i turned it off. is there a way to keep the blue switch blinking all the time?

If I'm correct, the nightcore MH20 has a side switch that blinks all the time.


----------



## Budda (Jul 23, 2016)

No. I don't find the switches hard to find, especially when you align them with the clip.


----------



## ZFlash (Aug 2, 2016)

Manker said:


> [...] And we have several models will be available soon。[...]



Sorry for my curiosity, will there be an U11 version with a smooth reflector and xp-l HI for more throw?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 3, 2016)

I am about to pull the trigger on this one. I like that Manker seems to be biting off Zebralight UI that is fine. How hot does the light get and how fast?


----------



## Budda (Aug 4, 2016)

It gets as hot and as fast as any small light packing a 3A driven emitter. 
If you want more heat and more lumen, you can use the Turbo with DD function.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice review Budda, clear photos, good graphics, good descriptions like I see at all your reviews :thumbsup: 

I hope next week to receive mine, I like a lot the pro mode where you can choose the 3 brightness for all levels.

I spoke with my dealer and hope to receive it with shaved led, domeless  
If stock is capable of 15-16000cd, I imagine that domeless would easy exceed 20000 cd.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 7, 2016)

I received mine few days ago, led domeless.
It didn't get more cd, but the color is great ! Nice neutral-warm light.
I like a lot the fact that it have three settings for each level, except moonlight. Picture is made on a green wall, so not best surface, but you can make an idea. 

I like a lot this light, well made, robust , small  


http://s280.photobucket.com/user/rachiebuna/media/Manker U11/1_zpsir02ekir.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## KhazukX (Sep 27, 2017)

Great review, this helped me decide on my next purchase. I've already ordered one from a local dealer- however, the unit that was shown to me has a smooth reflector (actual photo below) vs the op described in Manker's website. Does anyone know if there are indeed U11s that have smooth reflectors? I've searched online and found only one reference in another forum. I just want to make sure that I'm not buying some clone or such. I emailed Manker support but haven't heard back as of this time. I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## KhazukX (Sep 29, 2017)

Posting it here for reference in case anyone else is interested. I heard back from Manker support and they've confirmed the U11 has OP and SMO reflector versions. I just wish they'd specified that on their website.


----------

